# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Ministerio de Agricultura requiere contratar Servicio de Consultoría

## Bruno Cillóniz

El Ministerio de Agricultura requiere contratar el Servicio de Consultoría para la Elaboración de Una Línea de Base Técnico Productivo Organizacional para el cultivo de Maíz Amarillo Duro y Algodón en las regiones de PIURA, LAMBAYEQUE e ICA. Las personas naturales o jurídicas interesadas en prestar este servicio pueden solicitar los Términos de Referencia en el Área de Adquisiciones del Ministerio de Agricultura, contacto Sr. Daniel Bustamante Tlf. 6135800 anexo 2029 o al correo dbustamante@minag.gob.pe   *Fuente:* *www.minag.gob.pe*Temas similares: Artículo: Priorizarán modernización e innovación en Ministerio de Agricultura Artículo: Se instala Comisión de Transferencia del Ministerio de Agricultura Ministerio del Ambiente requiere mayor peso en decisiones, advierten Ministerio de Agricultura inicia programa de apoyo a alpaqueros en Puno Papea Perú: Campaña del Ministerio de Agricultura

----------

